# Hawaii Karate Kodanshakai



## Makalakumu (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a good karate dojo in Hawaii.  My preference is something that is very traditional with a strong kobudo component.

The instructors in the Hawaii Karate Kodanshakai look pretty good to me.  Can anyone tell me about this organization?  Does anyone know anything about these dojos?

I plan on visiting some of them next week, but I thought I'd fish around here for some info first.


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 4, 2008)

You have a great list of instructors there in that organization. Their purpose is to further and preserve traditional karate do and karate jutsu. I believe they also run the historical society.  A wide variety of styles, Okinawan and Japanese.


----------

